# Topics > Robotics > Gynoids >  BINA48 (Breakthrough Intelligence via Neural Architecture 48), gynoid robot, Hanson Robotics, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Developer - Hanson Robotics for Martine Rothblatt

Home page - hansonrobotics.com/bina48-9

lifenaut.com/bina48

facebook.com/iambina48

twitter.com/iBina48

BINA48 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Interview With a Robot | The New York Times

Uploaded on Jul 9, 2010




> National correspondent Amy Harmon sits down to talk with the Bina48 about what it's like to be a robot.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Rise of the Machines: Meet Bina48, the robot who can tell jokes, recite poetry and mimic humans with startling ease"
Bina48 is a $125,000 humanoid robot made to mimic human personality
Robot heralded as the Eve to a world of human and robot relationships

by Emily Anne Epstein
July 19, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Bina 48 Meets Bina Rothblatt - Part One

Published on Nov 27, 2014




> BINA 48 (Breakthrough Intelligence via Neural Architecture, 48 exaflops per second processing speed and 48 exabytes of memory)
> 
> BINA48 is a social android that uses artificial intelligence based on the memories, attitudes, beliefs and mannerisms of a human being to interact with people. She is a part of the LifeNaut Project, an experiment in Artificial Intelligence and Cyber-Consciousness. 
> 
> In the Summer of 2014 Bina Rothblatt, who contributed her personal information (along with several other people), visited and talked to Bina48 for the first time at the Terasem Movement Foundation in Vermont. This video documents their conversation.

----------


## Airicist

Bina 48 Meets Bina Rothblatt - Part Two

Published on Nov 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

See Future of Artificial Intelligence in Mind Clones Right Now!

Published on Feb 4, 2015




> Feb. 4 -- Martine Rothblatt, the highest paid female CEO in the U.S., founded and runs a biopharmaceutical company, United Therapeutics. She took home $38 million dollars in 2013. Now she's leading the way in artificial intelligence. Bloomberg's Olivia Sterns sat down with Dr. Rothblatt and her latest invention -- a robot.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Could this creepy robot be the answer to eternal life? Technology used to make Bina 48 could one day let us upload our minds to computers"
Internet radio pioneer wants to build 'Mind Clones' to save personalities
Martine Rothblatt has created a robotic clone of her wife called Bina48
The robot draws on the real Bina's opinions and memories from a database
Rothblatt hopes the technology can help to recreate people's personalities
She says it mind clones will become available within 10 to 20 years time

by Richard Gray
February 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

JiHAE & Bina 48 Interview

Uploaded on Sep 2, 2015

Article "Watching A Robot Get Interviewed By A Musician Is As Mindblowing As It Sounds"
New York singer/songwriter JiHAE and strikingly "human" robot Bina48 sit down for a quick chat about the world.

by Matthew Trammell
September 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Whoopi Goldberg Talks To Bina Rothblatt's AI Robot BINA48

Published on Aug 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Can robots learn to LOVE? Droid passes a college class on the philosophy of romance in a 'remarkable' world first"
Bina48 was created by American AI expert David Hanson of Hanson Robotics
The robot is modeled physically and mentally after a woman called Bina Aspen
She is married to tech entrepreneur Martine Rothblatt who created her software
Bina48 participated in discussions via Skype before attending a final session

by Tim Collins
December 22, 2017

----------

